
Ask HN: Are There Any Virtual Gym / Online Workout Startups? - bredren
Are there any virtual gyms &#x2F; online workout program startups working to replace traditional gyms?<p>My partner&#x27;s gym is a franchise of a national chain that has had a lousy time trying to take their business online.<p>They&#x27;re trying to offer a pretty low quality and poorly customized offering and want $160 a month for it.<p>Curious if anyone&#x27;s already using or knows of a newer startup focused on replacing existing in-person gyms, their community type offerings and challenges.
======
priyankc
Are you aware of zwift - pretty big in virtual biking world!

If someone can do something similar for weights - tracking reps, sets etc
(even for real), that would be awesome. Metrics go a long way to keep you
focused. Strava did wonders to me when I started to run.

------
jppope
[https://www.beachbody.com/](https://www.beachbody.com/)

------
dpau
my favorite for years has been
[https://www.fitnessblender.com/](https://www.fitnessblender.com/)

